# Oklahoma Hay Report; Jan 06, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma City, OK Thu Jan 06, 2011 OK Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices remain firm and movement remains moderate.
Soil moisture conditions have continued to significantly decline with a limited
chance of precipitation over the next week. Many producers continue to use hay
that is normally sold to supply their own livestock with feed.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay prices are firm and movement remains moderate.
Additional moisture is needed to improve small grain grazing potential and
supply pond water for livestock. Problems with pastures and grasses are causing
concern about hay supplies for the remainder of the season. Producers looking
for hay to purchase or have hay to sell can access the hay directory on the
Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's website at Oklahoma Department of Agriculture, Food and Forestry, or call the
Oklahoma Department of Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 195-220 per
ton, large squares 125.00-145.00 per ton, large rounds 120.00-135.00. Good
quality small squares 155.00-175.00 per ton, large squares 115.00-125.00,
large rounds 100.00-115.00. Fair quality large squares 90.00-110.00 per ton.
Fair large rounds 80.00-95.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 55.00-75.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 80.00-100.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 110.00-130.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 120.00-140.00
per ton, large squares 75.00-95.00 a ton, large rounds 70.00-95.00. Good
quality small squares 85.00-100.00 per ton, large rounds 50.00-75.00 per ton.
Fair quality 45.00-60.00 per ton.

Alfalfa guidelines
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDM-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. **TDN calculated using the western
formula. Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%).
Guidelines are to be used with visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5- 9
Utility Under 5
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value.
Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or value
more than testing results.

Source: OK Dept of AG-USDA Market News Service, Oklahoma City, OK


----------

